# The HTS - Facebook Blu-ray Movie Giveaway Discussion Thread!



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*The HTS - Facebook Blu-ray Movie Giveaway!!*


















































































































































*This is your chance to win TWENTY of the best Blu-rays of 2013 valued at over $400!*


*Pacific Rim*
*Monsters University*
*Skyfall*
*Wreck it Ralph* 
*Life of Pi* 
*Oblivion* 
*Snitch* 
*Star Trek: Into the Darkness*
*Epic* 
*Les Miserable *
*42*
*G.I. Joe: Retaliation*
*Warm Bodies*
*Disney's Peter Pan*
*The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey*
*Jack Reacher*
*The Impossible*
*The Croods* 
*Taken 2* 
*After Earth*

If you haven't noticed, Home Theater Shack has renewed its Facebook presence and we are celebrating with with another set of fantastic giveaways. Over the next 5 months, we are giving away 20 of Home Theater Shack's TOP scoring Blu-rays of 2013 (as reviewed through October, 2013). 

There are two ways to win:


The first is to be a Facebook participant. Check-in with us every day. At some point during a two week period we'll show an image of a featured Giveaway Movie. All you need to do is leave a comment on Facebook and you'll be entered to win a Blu-ray copy of that movie! Of course we encourage you to both Like and Share the Giveaway post with your Facebook friends. 


The second type of Giveaway Movie will be focused on contributing Home Theater Shack members. Similar to above, we'll post a Movie Giveaway on Facebook. The post will contain a link to a thread at hometheatershack.com. Click on the link, follow the instructions, and sign-up to be a winner! The only requirement is that you have AT LEAST 5 posts on hometheatershack.com during the month before the giveaway (A minimum 25 word count is required for those posts - No post padding please!). It's that simple.

We hope that all of you will help to enrich our forum by sharing our Facebook page with your friends. If you haven't Liked our Facebook page, click on the Facebook icon at the top of hometheatershack.com and Like us! Thanks for being members of Home Theater Shack! 

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

SHIPPING: Shipping is covered for U.S. addresses only (CONUS - lower 48 only). If you live elsewhere you must provide a CONUS address for shipping.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

*Best of luck... 

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!  We encourage all of you to go to our Facebook page and "Invite your friends to Like" our page. Thanks!*


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Cool. I am already following HTS via Facebook. 

Keep up the good work and thanks for all that you guys do for the home theater hobby. 

Good luck to all the folks on HTS and special thanks for HTS for providing great rewards for an already rewarding forum.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Subscribed - and look for pictures from RMAF 2013 out on Facebook next weekend...


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Definitely share our Facebook page with your friends. We have an amazing community on HTS and Facebook will bring more contributing members! Looking forward to see who wins some of these amazing movies!:sn:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

What's facebook? lddude:

Is that a picture album of something!


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Already subbed ..Thanks for a great contest!!


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

Hadn't thought of looking HTS up on FB so this was a cool reminder with an added bonus! "liked" and will check in periodically for those movies I'm interested in winning!


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

I don't know if HTS already acknowledged but there are a lot of users that are not from the US . It's time for HTS to open up the boarders :sad:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... it has been brought up a time or two... or three.

There is only so much we can do. In most cases we do not control where the products can be shipped. We also have had several cash giveaways, which are for all members. So our borders are open, when it makes sense. :T


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

A hint for today...

Checkout the HTS page Facebook TODAY for the first movie giveaway post... JACK REACHER!:T

Have a great weekend.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Oddly enough I cant fine HTS or any other Home Theater Shack on Facebook. When I click on the "F" link at the top of the Shack page it just opens up my facebook but still no option to "Like" it. Im a bit dumbfounded as to why this is.

Hmm... that's odd. It should go directly to the page. They both should work. On FB, it's Home Theater Shack. And the link on the home page works on my end.

Maybe clear your cache in your browser and try again?


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

i would do it even if there was not a givaway,sometimes its just easier to check facebook than log on to a cp
thanks HTS:gulp:


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Edit: read Tony post wrong, BTW you guys are doing a great job on the FB page


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If you go straight to the basic facebook page, then you are not logged in to facebook. You will have to login for the link above to take you to our page.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks, JQueen... appreciate it! If you have any audiophile friends, sign-em up! ;-)


For anyone else having trouble... you should just be able to go to Facebook... search for: Home Theater Shack... hit return... and the page should appear. The page "Like" button is on the righthand side just under the top picture banner.

Alternatively, you should be able to access the page using the Facebook "f" icon button next to the REW icon button at the top of our homepage.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> If you go straight to the basic facebook page, then you are not logged in to facebook. You will have to login for the link above to take you to our page.


Great point... you have to have a Facebook account and be logged-in.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Only 1370 likes we get 2500+ new members a month and probably 85% have facebook you should make it option when they sign up


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JQueen said:


> Edit: read Tony post wrong, BTW you guys are doing a great job on the FB page


Nope, went all the way to page 20 and nothing?:huh: I have had a Facebook account for 3 years


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Nope, went all the way to page 20 and nothing?:huh:


I type in Home Theater just like that and it's the 6th one on the first page


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JQueen said:


> I type in Home Theater just like that and it's the 6th one on the first page


I am, nothing. This should just work and I've tried it on three different computers. I get the same result.


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

I found it easily too. And even after I "Liked" the page it shows up after searching on FB. That's strange. Have you tried from someone else's account, like your significant other's or kid's?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My daughters are to young to have a Facebook page and it's just me as the parent. I've liked SVS in the past and several other things with no issue. I just don't know. even Google does not show The shack on Facebook other than this very discussion.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> My daughters are to young to have a Facebook page and it's just me as the parent. I've liked SVS in the past and several other things with no issue. I just don't know. even Google does not show The shack on Facebook other than this very discussion.


I just send u a PM


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/hometheatershack here's the link if anybody else is having trouble


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Turns out there was a filter set for international users... that has been corrected. Anyone having previous difficulties seeing HTS on FB shouldn't have any problems now. ;-)


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey folks... give us a look on Facebook today! We are running the Blu-ray giveaway!

(hint - hint)


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Oblivion to!!! I like that movie


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

been on it every day for my HTS fix :T


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice. Thanks for holding such great giveaways. I hope to watch Jack Reacher this weekend since I wasn't able to watch it when it came out in theaters. Entered to win Oblivion as well, because that's another movie near the top of my want list


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Just as a heads-up, we've revised the movies on our Top 20 Giveaway list, now including:_Snitch_, _Star Trek Into Darkness_, _Taken 2_, _After Earth_, and _The Croods_


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> Just as a heads-up, we've revised the movies on our Top 20 Giveaway list, now including:Snitch, Star Trek Into Darkness, Taken 2, After Earth, and The Croods


How cool!!


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh nice! I'd love to win any of these!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Tonto said:


> What's facebook? lddude:
> 
> Is that a picture album of something!


+1. I was hit in the face with a book, once or twice. That's why I'm not in the movies.


----------



## mdanderson (Oct 3, 2009)

I have not seen the new Star Trek-Into Darkness.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't have facebook. 

Can I press the {l*ike*} button in here to qualify?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I liked today's message. Watching sleepy hollow recaps on Fox this weekend. Just a great series. Too bad, I have to wait a few weeks for it to come back! Baseball series is primary on FoX!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Shack Members... this weekend we are giving away a Blu-ray copy of Jack Reacher on Facebook.

All you need to do is head on over to Facebook and Like Home Theater Shack... then scroll through our Facebook feed and find the "Jack Reacher Blu-Ray" post. Follow the instructions on that post and you'll be entered!


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Bummer:crying: I don't have a U.S. address


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Tonto said:


> What's facebook? lddude:
> 
> Is that a picture album of something!


ditto!!!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

jack reacher was a pretty good flick,kept us entertained,really liked the chevelle :bigsmile:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

moparz10 said:


> jack reacher was a pretty good flick,kept us entertained,really liked the chevelle :bigsmile:


Haven't seen the movie yet and I was the winner this week, pretty cool! I'm excited!

Scott


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

congrats scott ! if you like action movies i'm sure you'll enjoy this one


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

moparz10 said:


> congrats scott ! if you like action movies i'm sure you'll enjoy this one


Of course I do! Excited for sure!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

skeeter99 said:


> Of course I do! Excited for sure!


You will have to let us know what you think - I have it but have not had a chance to watch it yet. Some day, I will run out of space to do new projects and then I will be able to relax and watch all the movies I have been accumulating!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> You will have to let us know what you think - I have it but have not had a chance to watch it yet. Some day, I will run out of space to do new projects and then I will be able to relax and watch all the movies I have been accumulating!


Man I feel ya! I've bought a lot of movies this year and have watched not even half. I'll make it a point to watch this one though!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

We received Jack Reacher yesterday and watched it last night. It was a really good movie! Great picture, had very good character development. I figured out most of the plot about 1/3-1/2 way in but there were still nuggets throughout that kept us constantly interested. It is DEFINITELY worth a watch! Thanks again HTS!

Scott


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

If you haven't checked Facebook recently, check our feed today!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

How do you do that?


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

By "checking the feed" he just means go to the HTS facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/hometheatershack for members that don't know.

A new contest was posted yesterday...I'm guessing that's why he posted the message


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Ahhh... now I see what he was saying. 

Tells ya how much I don't know about facebook. :huh:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Check it out... we just put a contest on Facebook for a Blu-ray copy of Star Trek: Into Darkness.

If you aren't already following Home Theater Shack on Facebook... head on over!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

We are giving away Life of Pi on Facebook today... head on over to Facebook later this morning to read details!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> We are giving away Life of Pi on Facebook today... head on over to Facebook later this morning to read details!


Great movie - someone is going to be a happy camper!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

this was a good entertaining movie.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Give our Facebook page a look... if you like zombies!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Go check out our Facebook feed today... we are giving away "42"... all you have to do is Like our Facebook Post and have 5 posts on the HTS forums over the last 30 days.

That's it... and you are entered!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It's a wrap... the final Blu-ray in our Top 20 Giveaway has been won.

Thanks to everyone that participated! For those of you that are on Facebook, make sure you "Like" our Facebook page! :T


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks again for the awesome giveaway. I won Life of Pi and Jack Reacher - both were pretty good  I'm surprised more people didn't participate, but I guess some folks still don't use facebook :/


----------

